

Acquire Wisdom Over Wealth - burningion
http://www.kpkaiser.com/entrepreneurship/acquire-wisdom-over-wealth/

======
sayemm
Charlie Munger (Warren Buffett's partner at Berkshire Hathaway) has a
phenomenal essay on this as it relates to business and life:
<http://vinvesting.com/docs/munger/art_stockpicking.html>

------
greenlblue
I like his take on wisdom being proper model construction but I don't see the
need to bring religion or any other belief system into it.

~~~
sprout
What exactly is a model if not a belief system?

~~~
greenlblue
A model is something more concrete. It has a physical aspect and incorporates
ideas about consequences in reality so a belief system is not necessarily a
model the way I have defined it.

~~~
sprout
From what you're saying I take it that belief systems are essentially axioms.

It is fundamentally impossible to create a model without some set of axioms
that cannot be proven, so clearly you have a belief system that involves some
axioms involving reproducibility and logical proofs. Just because you assume
it to be an absolute truth does not make it so.

~~~
greenlblue
Not axioms. Axioms don't need a basis in reality that's what I'm saying. I
require something more stringent than a set of axioms for a belief system.

~~~
sprout
You define reality by some set of unprovable axioms. That is your belief
system.

